# MaraX: Specific accessories to buy



## shaunlawler

I'm ordering my first coffee machine shortly and would like to make sure I get some food accessories to get me started on the jourbey to good espresso from home.

A Niche Zero is on order for my grinder so this should apir nicely with the machine. An Acacia Lunar scale will also be ordered as this seems to fit nicely under the portafilter.

I understand that the MaraX comes with a portafilter / range of baskets and a tamper which should be good enough to get shafted with.

In terms of further accessories, I have made the following list:

Bottomless portafilter

Distribution tools

Espresso cups

Knock box

Tamp mat

Can anyone else recommend any specific products from the above list and anything else I should be looking at picking up?

Appreciate any advice!


----------



## lhavelund

The MaraX seems to be taking some names recently - based on what I've read, you won't be disappointed.

Distribution tools aren't really necessary - a cocktail or chop stick will do just fine if you insist (I've stopped stirring my Niche grinds and don't find that it makes a major difference - installing the flow control disk has helped a lot). As far as cups go, I like the Acme & Co cups, or the Verona series from D'Ancap (but that's individual preference). Knock box and tamp mat - the world is your oyster; pick whichever you think would look nicer on your countertop. I have a cheap Chinese tamp mat from Amazon that does the job, and a Sage knock box.

If you're considering the wood kit for the MaraX (which I think looks exceptional), you could consider this portafilter handle.


----------



## JamesMac

The list looks good.

I used coffeecup.co.uk for mine and I'm delighted with them , I got various sizes for various drinks.

Knock box wise I went for the 105 or 110mm motta and its an absolute beauty. Really sturdy, great finish, holds a good amount of pucks and can be stuck in the dishwasher.

Get a good bottle brush for cleaning inside the spouts etc on your portafilter and get some good microfiber clothes for cleaning the machine.

Maybe grab some pulycafe too for the weekly soak of the PF and baskets and for flushing every 6 to 8 weeks.

Enjoy your purchase, love mine and service from bellabarista was second to none.

Cheers,

James


----------



## 17845

@shaunlawler,

If you bought from BB, then how about these :-

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/d-ancap-verona-style-espresso-cup-and-saucer-the-roasteryatbellabarista-logo.html

Also do Latte & Cappuccino cups, saucers as well.


----------



## William P

Recently got my MaraX but before it arrived - I managed to find a damaged box bottomless portafilter on Amazon at a great price. Although now it's only available new: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B082BPRJFP/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

My next acquisition will be a Osmio Water system!

Enjoy collecting your set!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

William P said:


> Recently got my MaraX but before it arrived - I managed to find a damaged box bottomless portafilter on Amazon at a great price. Although now it's only available new: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B082BPRJFP/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> My next acquisition will be a Osmio Water system!
> 
> Enjoy collecting your set!


 Prospective owners: be aware ANY E61 portafilter will fit the MaraX. It does not need to be Lelit branded. The E61 group is somewhat standard, so PF, gaskets, shower screens are all cross compatible.


----------



## William P

I agree but I preferred to be sure with the matching Lelit product - anyhow it provides the morning entertainment!

/monthly_2020_07/FB884EF5-520D-473A-BB26-BE5AC360C079.mp4.a879f6d0ef28b1db6987ea5089a69102.mp4" type="video/mp4">
View attachment FB884EF5-520D-473A-BB26-BE5AC360C079.mp4


----------



## DavecUK

Wheres the music and slo mo


----------



## Burnzy

Im definitely going to go for the wood uplift kit and bottomless portafilter when my wallet agrees. 

love this machine so much atm, its just learning to texture milk again, its the extra power over my last machine I'm not used to. Getting there though.

This mornings coffee was one of the best ive ever made at home.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Check that Latte art with the 2 hole steam tip! Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJD1977

You need some branded towels from Mildred.


----------



## Aamz23

Burnzy said:


> Im definitely going to go for the wood uplift kit and bottomless portafilter when my wallet agrees.
> 
> love this machine so much atm, its just learning to texture milk again, its the extra power over my last machine I'm not used to. Getting there though.
> 
> This mornings coffee was one of the best ive ever made at home.
> 
> View attachment 42938


 Id say you have mastered it!


----------



## William P

DavecUK said:


> Wheres the music and slo mo


Now that is my challenge! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aamz23

Where can you get the wooden knobs and pf from? Cant find a uk seller for them atm

How much would it be to get it to Bianca level of upgradedness? My wallet wants to know...

Found this :Is it cheap? https://www.amazon.co.uk/LELIT-PLA2200-Wood-Upgrade-Line-Walnut/dp/B082FXG6ZY/ref=mp_s_a_1_17?dchild=1&keywords=Lelit&qid=1595506099&s=kitchen&search-type=ss&sr=1-17


----------



## 17845

Aamz23 said:


> Where can you get the wooden knobs and pf from? Cant find a uk seller for them atm
> 
> How much would it be to get it to Bianca level of upgradedness? My wallet wants to know...
> 
> Found this :Is it cheap? https://www.amazon.co.uk/LELIT-PLA2200-Wood-Upgrade-Line-Walnut/dp/B082FXG6ZY/ref=mp_s_a_1_17?dchild=1&keywords=Lelit&qid=1595506099&s=kitchen&search-type=ss&sr=1-17


 Thats the one i bought for my Mara (not X) but I think they fit.

They were £20 quid cheaper when I bought them though.

Amazon also do the bottomless pf in wood.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B082BQQXYY/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I only think they will fit the X so make sure before purchase obviously.


----------



## Aamz23

Yeah think they should be the same as all e61 group heads.

is everyone using ims or vst? Wonder what the best shower screen is.

where can you buy the bianca profiling kit?


----------



## Aamz23

https://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/lelit-naked-portafilter-walnut-12690-p.asp

that seems a bit cheaper than the amazon one

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/catalog/product/view/id/4573/s/lelit-bianca-flow-valve-kit/category/500/

Is this the cheapest flow valve?

Just a thought: ive heard people say they would rather upgrade to the Bianca. However £200 for the flow valve and say £60 for bottomless pf and £86 for wooden knobs. £350 for a total upgrade. £1299 can have your mara x looking like a bianca. Am i missing something else? So £600 difference really to upgrade to a DB and obviously all the other little slight better upgrades hmmmm


----------



## DavecUK

Aamz23 said:


> https://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/lelit-naked-portafilter-walnut-12690-p.asp
> 
> that seems a bit cheaper than the amazon one
> 
> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/catalog/product/view/id/4573/s/lelit-bianca-flow-valve-kit/category/500/
> 
> Is this the cheapest flow valve?
> 
> Just a thought: ive heard people say they would rather upgrade to the Bianca. However £200 for the flow valve and say £60 for bottomless pf and £86 for wooden knobs. £350 for a total upgrade. £1299 can have your mara x looking like a bianca. Am i missing something else? So £600 difference really to upgrade to a DB and obviously all the other little slight better upgrades hmmmm


 Hmmm...don't forget to check if that includes the gauge as well, I suspect it might not. Also when/if you get it, don't leave those two O rings on the spindle, they are meant to be slipped off and kept as they are spares....even better read my review of the valve.


----------



## Aamz23

DavecUK said:


> Hmmm...don't forget to check if that includes the gauge as well, I suspect it might not. Also when/if you get it, don't leave those two O rings on the spindle, they are meant to be slipped off and kept as they are spares....even better read my review of the valve.


 Yeah ill check out your vids. Im trying to talk myself out of not buying the Bianca!


----------



## DavecUK

Aamz23 said:


> Yeah ill check out your vids. Im trying to talk myself out of not buying the Bianca!


 If that's what you really want get it....a year from now you will be glad you did, instead of wishing you had!


----------



## Aamz23

DavecUK said:


> If that's what you really want get it....a year from now you will be glad you did, instead of wishing you had!


 You make a very good point. The cost however is double, its just whether I save up for longer and get it next year or a get a mara x now or when they are back in stock


----------



## DavecUK

Aamz23 said:


> You make a very good point. The cost however is double, its just weather i save up for longer and get it next year or a get a mara x now or when they are back in stock


 Both are excellent machine, will make great coffee and be a pleasure to own...the problem is, you.


----------



## Aamz23

DavecUK said:


> Both are excellent machine, will make great coffee and be a pleasure to own...the problem is, you.


 You're telling me my friend. Your reviews don't help, all they do is make everything look so appealing and make you want to buy everything!


----------



## Groke

Aamz23 said:


> You're telling me my friend. Your reviews don't help, all they do is make everything look so appealing and make you want to buy everything!


 Dave's review "made" me buy a Bianca. That's what I tell my wife anyway..

Arrived yesterday - couldn't be happier with it, and quite a step up from my Gaggia Classic!!


----------



## Aamz23

Groke said:


> Dave's review "made" me buy a Bianca. That's what I tell my wife anyway..
> 
> Arrived yesterday - couldn't be happier with it, and quite a step up from my Gaggia Classic!!


 Great stuff! I need to convince myself to spend so much money on it and save up.


----------



## Groke

Aamz23 said:


> Great stuff! I need to convince myself to spend so much money on it and save up.


 I nearly bought the Mara X, but I had a feeling that I'd end up wish I'd gone DB so took the plunge early. Glad I did, but the Mara X will also be an excellent and hugely capable machine. Right, I'll let this thread get back on topic now 😋

Don't think anyone has mentioned Mildred's bar towels? Surely an essential for any new coffee machine!


----------



## Burnzy

Aamz23 said:


> Where can you get the wooden knobs and pf from? Cant find a uk seller for them atm
> 
> How much would it be to get it to Bianca level of upgradedness? My wallet wants to know...
> 
> Found this :Is it cheap? https://www.amazon.co.uk/LELIT-PLA2200-Wood-Upgrade-Line-Walnut/dp/B082FXG6ZY/ref=mp_s_a_1_17?dchild=1&keywords=Lelit&qid=1595506099&s=kitchen&search-type=ss&sr=1-17


 Just got mine from Bella Barista  looks so nice, first time using a bottomless pf! 💪🏼


----------



## Aamz23

Burnzy said:


> Just got mine from Bella Barista  looks so nice, first time using a bottomless pf! 💪🏼
> 
> View attachment 43159


 Looks awesome! How are you finding the mara


----------



## 24774

shaunlawler said:


> I'm ordering my first coffee machine shortly and would like to make sure I get some food accessories to get me started on the jourbey to good espresso from home.
> 
> A Niche Zero is on order for my grinder so this should apir nicely with the machine. An Acacia Lunar scale will also be ordered as this seems to fit nicely under the portafilter.
> 
> I understand that the MaraX comes with a portafilter / range of baskets and a tamper which should be good enough to get shafted with.
> 
> In terms of further accessories, I have made the following list:
> 
> Bottomless portafilter
> 
> Distribution tools
> 
> Espresso cups
> 
> Knock box
> 
> Tamp mat
> 
> Can anyone else recommend any specific products from the above list and anything else I should be looking at picking up?
> 
> Appreciate any advice!


 You need proper storage if you don't have it. Airscape containers are the storage of choice.


----------



## Burnzy

Aamz23 said:


> Looks awesome! How are you finding the mara


 I love it!

i look forward to getting out of bed every day now! 🙂 when i sip that coffee it never ever fails to give me that "oh wow" moment!


----------



## FilipK

Bit of archeology on my end so I apologise, but I am a new owner of a Lelit Mara X and I am struggling with tamping using the spouted portafilter - doesn't seem to fit my tamping mat. What are your solutions for this - or is everyone using a bottomless portafilter?


----------



## cuprajake

you can buy a tamper stand that hold the spouted pf securely or go bottomless


----------

